# Police dog left in car dies.



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Police dog left in car perishes in Alabama | ohmidog!


----------



## GSD MOM (Apr 21, 2010)

All I can do is shake my head. I take my dogs everywhere with me and I could never imagine just forgetting to take them out of the car......


----------



## Doubleminttwin (Aug 21, 2009)

I just don't understand how that's possible, how do you forget a dog in the car in Alabama?? If you work with the dog every day how do you just leave him in a car and "forget" to check him into the kennel. That poor dog.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

My PIA won't LET me forget about her in the car. She'll bark and yelp if I let her in there to run into the store or bank for five min. On top of that, I got kids and their in and out. It's not possible. Wonder if he'll face charges?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They're investigating...I'm more concerned with the lack of a system for checking the dogs in...if they aren't allowed to take the dogs home, there is no way to track if a dog has been checked into their kennel at the end of the day/shift.


----------



## ba1614 (Feb 17, 2010)

Scary to think someone that stupid, incompetent, or whatever his problem is, can carry a badge.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Poor dog, after years of dedicated service, this is how he goes out! I'm willing to bet that he's not going to be a handler any longer. That's a big screw up!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

This is why K-9 officers should only be officers that love dogs. I think this also shows that the policy should be that canines should live with the police officers, that might help prevent, mistakes, neglect and abuse like this.
I could understand forgetting and making stupid mistakes. That’s why I try to keep my dog with me at almost anytime reasonably possible. I think having the status quo of keeping dogs in kennels reduces the bond between human and dog and reduces the handler’s probable compassion and awareness for the dog. Regretfully sometimes it is necessary to keep dogs in kennels; but I feel otherwise the dogs should be at our sides or at our homes
This is also why I think the dogs should have good ventilation and plenty of water while being transported, just in case the handler forgets or if there is some other unforeseen circumstance that prevents the handler from removing the dog from the vehicle. This can prevent suffering and deaths.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

ba1614 said:


> Scary to think someone that stupid, incompetent, or whatever his problem is, can carry a badge.


I agree. That is so sad. I'm a strong believer in an eye for an eye, they need to roast that pig!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

DogGone said:


> keeping dogs in kennels reduces the bond between human and dog and reduces the handler’s probable compassion and awareness for the dog. Regretfully sometimes it is necessary to keep dogs in kennels; but I feel otherwise the dogs should be at our sides or at our homes


I have to disagree there... Having known/had dogs who lived outdoors, kenneled/chain spots, I can say that they had just as good as bond as my dog who's with my 90% of the time, sleeps next to me, and even eats ice cream with me at night lol

I was forced for over a year to keep my old GSDs in a small kennel. That or get rid of them... That did not diminish our bond in the least. I didn't lose any compassion for them. 

Maybe not so with THOSE officers, I don't understand why they'd make them stay at a facility during the night, officers/K9's ought to be together when not working for extra training and upkeep... That's only my opinion.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Poor Guy 

RIP

:halogsd:


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

APBT, I think that is what he meant by "kennel" - not the dog be kenneled at home, but being left at the office like a piece of equipment.

I agree, why was there no one at the kennel who noticed that this dog wasn't in his kennel? Why did no one else coming and going from the area notice that this dog was in the car? 

there's a lot of bad stuff going on here.


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Bama4us said:


> I agree. That is so sad. I'm a strong believer in an eye for an eye, they need to roast that pig!


I also agree. This is inexcusable and the officer should be punished with more than a slap on the wrist.

Were I in charge, he'd be heavily fined and permanently discharged.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Haven't there been civilians charged with murder for killing a police dog, aka homicide of an officer? He should be charged if possible.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> APBT, I think that is what he meant by "kennel" - not the dog be kenneled at home, but being left at the office like a piece of equipment.


I wasn't sure...


I really don't know how you'd "forget" a dog in the car... Honestly.


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Is this guy on the same force as the ones that murderd the little Chi. Stupid ******* **** ****** gaw some people really SUCK and I can't even put what I really think about these dumb **** young punks who wanna be cops jus to be in a position of power. JERKS!!!!


----------



## R3C0NWARR10R (Mar 26, 2010)

ChristenHolden said:


> Is this guy on the same force as the ones that murderd the little Chi. Stupid ******* **** ****** gaw some people really SUCK and I can't even put what I really think about these dumb **** young punks who wanna be cops jus to be in a position of power. JERKS!!!!


You need to calm down. First off the guy will more than likley be fired for this. I forgot is not to be in a police officers vocabulary. What this officer did was inexcusable. As for the other officer who shot the Chiuahua the shooting sounds justifiable from the accounts and until there is information otherwise those officers were in the right. 

I do agree that the "breed" off officers now are quite possibly lower caliber than they had been in the past. I believe the reasons for this is because the administraions hiring practices have gone from hiring individuals who truly want to be police officers to protect and serve to the hiring of individuals who have degree's who just want a job or want to get through the ranks fast enough to get in charge and play the political games. Trust me where I currently work there are a LOT of the ones who have degrees who have folded under pressure and are to book smart to have any common sense and be able to do the job.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

We have no idea what that officer did that day. Maybe someone shot at him. Maybe he had a buddy that was shot. Maybe his wife is having a baby. 

Yes, what he did was inexcusable, to forget to put up his equipment. Yes, that IS what it is when it does not come home and get fed and cared for by you. 

But to crucify this guy for what happened when we do not even know the whole story. I don't know. People forget their babies in cars too. Every year babies die in cars from forgetful parents. They get charged with negligence, but every one of them had a terrible tragedy. Every year police dogs die in cars. We have had two die that way here in years past. I do not know about the first one, but the second one the blamed the AC unit on the cruiser.

Not every police officer is a mature college graduate. That is true. Some of them finished high school and went to the police academy and so many months later, they are police officers. 18 - 20 years old. Kids. At least on the other side of forty, they are kids. 

We expect them to do a lot, get spit on, barfed on, shot at, and never loose their kool. We expect them to be professional at all times. 

The fact of the matter is that they are human beings like every other human being. They pull on their trousers the same as you and me. They make mistakes. 

Maybe this guy just finished his shift and was looking forward to a burger and a beer and forgot to turn the dog in. Maybe that was the whole of it. But maybe not. I think that whether or not he is fired or prosecuted for this should be up to his department head, who can weigh the whole situation a bit better than we can.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

lol I know a guy who beat his K9 almost to death for chasing chickens. He's still a cop. He was suspended from k9 duty for a few years, now they are trying to get him to come back. If he does, he will be given the same dog that he almost killed...

Their main reason for trying to get him to take the k9 is that no one else wants the job. The dog has had SEVERE aggression issues (hmm, wonder why??) and no one else will deal with him. He's been the "back up" dog since this guy was his handler the first time. Now, Shady retired and there is no other dog. The City Police Dept k9 has been doing double-duty going on calls for the Sheriff's Dept until they can find a handler.


----------



## Ellie (Jun 26, 2009)

that is so upsetting... people are so ridiculous leaving their dogs in hot cars as though they are just any other inanimate object that won't be affected by it.

what bothers me most is when people are walking them on hot asphalt in the summer and the dog is dancing around trying to get it's feet off the hot ground and the human is clueless because they are wearing shoes so they can't feel how hot it is


----------



## Josiebear (Oct 16, 2006)

another one? wasn't there another police dog that died in a heated car few years back? The police officer took a lunch break, leaving the car running with AC blowing. The AC failed and the dog died of heat stroke.

It's ashame people don't realize that it gets pretty hot in there. If the temps start hitting above 60 degrees i leave the dogs home.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

you really cannot if the dog is a police dog though. Yes, police dogs die this way every year. It is sad. For a sum, they can put a sensor on the dog's collar and the officer's key ring, or something like that says the temperature is too hot, get the dog. 

It should be standard equipment.


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

I agree Selzer; You would think they'd have something like this with all the technology and such?! Poor dog, What a way to go.....


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

a lot of places have it, but many don't because of the price.  Also, it's not fool-proof. Several of the dogs who have died have been because of equipment malfunction. The car can be left running, but sometimes the engine can over-heat and shut off. The sensors can mal-function.

I do agree, though, that this case is nothing like those. I've never bought the "ooops I forgot my baby in the car" stories either. But, even if the Dept views the dog only as a piece of equipment, shouldn't there be a check-in process to safe guard that VERY expensive thing? Even if the officer forgot, how could NO ONE notice the dog wasn't there. It's not like the dog was at the man's house, where maybe no one was coming and going. He was at the dept kennel. I would assume that there is more than 1 k9 officer? Or other cops coming and going from the area that might notice the dog in the car? 
This is something that could have been prevented by even the most rudimentary of procedures.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am not surprised no one noticed the dog not being there. If they have it set up properly, the dog would have an indoor/outdoor run where he can relax, relieve himself if necessary. His handler was probably the one that should have made sure his food dish and water dish were replenished at the end of his shift, and no one need worry about the dog unless there is an issue. 

Now with dogs specializing, some are search dogs, some are drug dogs, some are cadaver dogs, at least out here (when our sherriff's department isn't saying that they have no money so the dogs are on strike), they call the dog/handler in that makes sense to call. The best drug dog for a drug bust, and so forth. So it is likely that this dog is not just a first shift dog. People going back and forth probably just thought he was out on a call. Some days the dog is there some days it is not. 

As for malfunctioning sensors, anything is possible. First you do not leave your dog in the car without the AC on, then you have the equipment that at a certain temperature opens the window or something, and then you have an alarm. Two or three things would have to go wrong all at once for a tragedy. That would reduce the risk of something grusome happening to the dog.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

unloader said:


> Haven't there been civilians charged with murder for killing a police dog, aka homicide of an officer? He should be charged if possible.


No. No where in the U. S. is killing a police service dog, the same as killing a police officer or any other human. 

DFrost


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Happens every year. Rarely is there an excuse for such a thing. As a piece of equipment, it's very expensive. As a partner, it's hard for me to understand how an officer can "forget" his partner. All of our K9 vehicles (we have 45 K9's in service) are equipped with heat sensors. While it's true units have failed, it's generally because they were not function tested by the handler. Again, no excuse for this. It's a shame a fine animal had to die such an ugly death. It's bad enough we are likely to put the dog in a situation where it could be injured or killed, but for this to happen is inexcusable.

DFrost


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

How sad!

Hopefully the dog is up in doggie heaven getting all the treats and love he deserves!


----------



## gsd_ridin_e46 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very sad


----------



## Zack007 (Jan 12, 2010)

Same happened in the UK last year, police left his two GSDs in the car in a hot summer day and they both died...I was horrified! So were a lot of people... I believe the officer got charged but can't remember exactly under what...


----------



## Zack007 (Jan 12, 2010)

Police dogs die after being left in car as temperature soars to 29C | Mail Online


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Just awful  Not to mention the value of that K-9, which the officer should be liable for if nothing else. 

Unfortunately, this happens often not only with dogs but with CHILDREN....how do you "forget"?! What a terrible thing to go through for that dog


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Another one! What's up with these LEOs?


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

This is TOTALLY Inexcusable for a cop!!! Thats worse than letting your partner get shot by a bad guy cause you forgot your gun. That GSD was his partner , and this numbskull had other things on his mind , hence the mistake that cost his partner its life.He couldn't remember to do the most important thing at the end of his shift that his partners life depended on EVERYDAY and then never caught that mistake in time to save his life!!!! HE OUGHT BE FIRED AND NEVER HAVE ANOTHER K9.. I wouldn't want him as my human partner ---i'll take the German Shepherd every day , all day .. because i know my GSD won't forget me when my life depends on it ....Rant Over ...........No its not , i'm pissed --what the **** has happened to this country when any idiot can get a badge....... Mother Seems like the only things the cops can do good anymore is write traffic tickets to keep themselves in jobs :angryfire:


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

Blitz Burgh Steeler said:


> This is TOTALLY Inexcusable for a cop!!!
> 
> Seems like the only things the cops can do good anymore is write traffic tickets to keep themselves in jobs :angryfire:


 I pretty much agree, inexcusable.

Does the last sentence apply to other careers as well. If one makes a mistake, it applies to all of them. There is no individual responsibility? All doctors are the same. All lawyers, all brick layers, all bakers, well you get my drift. 

I'm a cop. I'm a K9 Cop. I can't defend an incident like this and don't try. I don't however think all K9 cops are now reduced to non-caring ticket writers.

DFrost


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

This weekend, the chief of police got arrested in my town for a DWI with a 4 year old child in the back of his car. Some police, like the one in this story and the one in my town, are useless. We are all grateful this cop in my town finally got arrested, as he harassed several people. I'm glad to see how he was a contradiction as i am one of these people. He pulled me over with 5 cruisers and accused me of robbery while i was on my paper route, i was let go after an hour of arguing and him swearing i had someone with me (i am a younger female with a clean record). Police like these are useless, but at the same time, i've had a police officer save my life in a home invasion (when i lived in california). They aren't all bad, and they aren't all only about traffic tickets. This particular officer should be severely punished and kicked off the force. He clearly left his partner behind. Imagine if this were a person. In my eyes, they are the same thing...i wish the law would see that too...i wonder how many lives this dog had saved, and i pray they wont blow this off because its "just a dog" (to me something better than "just another person who would run away when you need them").


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Police dog left in car perishes in Alabama | ohmidog!


 
The same happened over here in England last year. Police Officer "FORGOT" that the dogs were in the back of the car and they both died because of the heat. What happened? Absolutely nothing until us "common folk" kicked up a stink about it. He is still a Police Officer but no longer a dog handler. Scream from the roof tops that's what we do.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

They consider K9's actual police officers, so if someone assualted a k9 officer it's the same as assualting an actual human police officer and they can get in big trouble. So this officer leaves a k9 officer, his partner, in a car and he dies. Is that not the same thing as killing an actual human police officer?

I believe it is.

His badge should be taken away and he should serve jail time for both neglecting an animal and for causing the death of a police officer.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

what a dumba$$


----------



## mazza (Jun 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> They consider K9's actual police officers, so if someone assualted a k9 officer it's the same as assualting an actual human police officer and they can get in big trouble. So this officer leaves a k9 officer, his partner, in a car and he dies. Is that not the same thing as killing an actual human police officer?
> 
> I believe it is.
> 
> His badge should be taken away and he should serve jail time for both neglecting an animal and for causing the death of a police officer.


Yes its the same over here in England dogs are Police Officers as well as horses, they even wear there badge. I totally agree with you 100%


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

This is a tragedy. We didn't walk in the officer's shoes that day so all is speculation. People have "forgotten" children in their cars too...good, decent people. I think living with the guilt of this, child or dog would be unbearable. A school principal had her two year old in the back of her car on the last day of school a few years ago...her husband usually took the child to daycare, and on this day after she left her house she went into auto-pilot. It is unbearable to think of, but it happens. I would like to hear the officer's story-then we can cruicify him...


----------



## dmj1972 (Mar 19, 2010)

I live in NC where an officer was caught hanging his K-9 by the leash to "punish" him for disobeying a command! This officer was later suspended and then put back on duty!!!! What kind of partner does that officer make? Makes you wonder about the character of that man. That dog was nearly hung to death!!! I am not so sure the dog (that is a GSD) will be his best friend.


----------

